# T5 lights too hot?



## BizaroStormy (Mar 20, 2013)

So I just got a 4 bulb 4' T5 light fixture from Amazon (



).
I am happy about the amount of light it is putting off but I think it might be pushing my temperatures too high, currently 79~80F. 
I have it mounted about four inches above the top of my tanks, ambient temperature is 70-72F. 
I have a ceiling fan circulating air in the room. 
The tanks are 20G Highs in a horizontal orientation. The tops of the tanks are covered in a 1/4" sheet of glass with four 2" holes cut in them (covered with no-see-um netting).

Does this seem too high? Do these temperatures seem too high for this kind of setup?
Maybe I have a broken or inaccurate thermometer. It is one of those digital exo-terra ones with the temperature probe. Temps were taken near the bottom of the tanks.


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

i put a computer fan on top of my tank blowing under the light...helped mine


----------



## BizaroStormy (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a few 120mm fans lying around, I will hook one up and see if anything changes. Lights are out now so I will have to check in the morning.

Thank You


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I just clip one of those 6" clip on fans to my rack so it blows between the lights and the top of the tanks. It works very well to nullify the heat from the lights. However, it also causes the tanks to dry out more quickly so you might have to mist a little more than you are currently.


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Certain species prefer a warmer temperature & others need a cooler climate in order to thrive so its hard to say your temps are too warm without knowing the species inhabiting the enclosures... If you have listed the species in a thread already I apologize for missing it, but certainly you will get more targeted advice here if you give all the information you can... The fans the members suggested are a way to help for sure & will likely get you a couple degrees cooler, but a 20H is only about 16" tall in standard orientation so you could probably elevate the light Another inch if you have a real heat issue as well... Another option which i know is probably not ideal, but just to throw it out there... I use 48" LEDS because the barely give off any heat & generate the same amount of lumens using 40-80 watts....It would take a 200-250 watt T5 Quad strip to generate the same amount of light & they run much hotter & less efficiently... If you pay electricity its something to consider & I could point you in the right direction to find an affordable LED if you decide you want to go that way.. Truthfully you may not even need to do anything if you have a species that thrives under 79-80 as a high(80-82 wouldnt be dangerous for a species that likes warmer temps, especially considering those are highs & the animals naturally will be able to cool down at night)).. If you have Tincs or Ranitomeya & want highs to be just about 4-5 degrees cooler another inch elevation and/or the small fans blowing the heat away form the tanks should do the trick with your 72 degree ambient room temps.. Hope this helps some..Seems like you have a handle on it though...


----------



## BizaroStormy (Mar 20, 2013)

So I hooked up a low CFM cooler master 120mm fan next to the light blowing over the tanks. 
It was not running at full speed as the power supply I have is only 7 volts. It lowered the temperature a bit maxing out at 79F this time. I think I will pick up a clip on AC fan as Phender recommended. 
I currently have super blue Auratus in the tank, and I plan to eventually put some R. Variabilis in the tank next to theirs. 

Is 79F acceptable for those species?


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

That's a bit warm in my opinion....


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

For 2 20 highs thats a lot/good amount of light.. High light plants will like it you'll be able to grow a lot.. but you might want to purchase 2 clip on fans from the 99cents store at minimum faced at the bulbs to keep from cooking the enclosures your trying to light.. T5s are hot bulbs.. and the glass on top of you enclosure will just be baked.. With more light comes the increased need for cooling..


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm guessing there is no venting at the bottom of the tank?

I'd imagine if you put some holes towards the bottom with noseum netting or some stainless steel mesh that it would promote airflow and reduce temperatures as the cooler air came through the bottom and out the top.

-Nish


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah the frogs you have/want are not the species that thrve under the warmer end of the spectrum, but you are also not in the dangerously wamt area for your species...Youre just a few degrees warmer then needed for the Auratus & Highlands if you get them.. The extra fans should do the trick & try another inch of elevation for the light fixture... With a few tweaks you should have those temps down another few degrees easily.. Good luck...


----------



## BizaroStormy (Mar 20, 2013)

This is interesting, I have not change anything since the last time I posted but the temperatures have dropped and are now sitting around 76F. 
Is there a "break in" period for T5s where they run hotter?
I just got a clip on fan but may not need it as it is a little louder.
The temps outside have dropped but the temps inside my house are the same. 
I think I will pick up a second thermometer today to make sure it is accurate.


----------



## BizaroStormy (Mar 20, 2013)

So the temps went back up again to 80 again, even with the clip on fan blowing the light. The top of the tank was cool to the touch but it was still 80 in the tanks. I took two of the lights out and the temps are back down to normal levels ~75. I think this light is just too powerful for these small tanks. I will probably replace it and save it for a large display tank with proper hood ventilation. 

Thanks for all the advice everyone.


----------



## mho (Dec 25, 2013)

You can always purchase some t8's from your local hardware store, they run alot cooler then the t5's... and they're cheaper to purchase.


----------



## BizaroStormy (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah that is my plan. The other rack on my shelf is using T8s. I just wanted to be fancy lol. 
The tank I am currently making is going to have a lot of broms in it. Can i get really good reds out of them under 4 T8 bulbs?


----------

